

Would you play this game to learn more about HN contributors? - amichail

To learn more about interests of HN contributors, one could use a matching game where you try to match submissions with submitters.<p>Would you play such a game?
======
jacquesm
It's 'contributor'.

I try to learn about others here by reading their submissions, possibly their
homepages and projects listed on their profiles, a game that would match
people with their submissions would be pretty hard on those with less than
perfect memory.

And google would allow you to cheat :)

------
mooism2
Nope.

------
Tichy
No - the idea might make for a fun Twitter app, though.

